# My Scroll Pattern



## Messman (Sep 9, 2007)

I have trying to make patterns for scrolling lately. My first one was a simple bamboo pattern, which came out fairly well. Well I went ahead and jumped into the deep end of the pool and gave my hand at a harder subject. My friends baby. Please let me know what you think of it, what could be done better etc. I am going to cut this but would like as much input as possible before doing so. Thanks


----------



## Messman (Sep 9, 2007)

Note to self....There does not appear to be any scrollers on this site. Focus on furniture and such here......End note to self.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Messman said:


> ....There does not appear to be any scrollers on this site.


I am, I don't have any pictures of my work in my gallery (really have not done much of it lately) I like the pattern, let's see the finished product, get after it :laughing:


----------



## Messman (Sep 9, 2007)

Well, I am glad there are then...I just new that comment would draw at least one of you out. LOL I am going to make a modification to te h eyes on it then try cutting it, If all goes well, this Sunday.


----------



## seawolf21 (Aug 1, 2007)

*pattern*

Hey Chris that's a very good pattern. How did you do it? By the way, you might want to run through your site. Some of the projects and sites are no more. I know you have thousands of projects and sites and I try many of them and it's frustrating when some of them aren't there anymore.

Gary


----------



## Messman (Sep 9, 2007)

seawolf21 said:


> Hey Chris that's a very good pattern. How did you do it? By the way, you might want to run through your site. Some of the projects and sites are no more. I know you have thousands of projects and sites and I try many of them and it's frustrating when some of them aren't there anymore.
> 
> Gary


 
Gary,

Thanks for the comment. Yea I know about the links over at my site. I am running on massively outdated puters right now, because my desktop crashed on me. My web page program was on the desktop with all my saved pages. I really dont have a huge amount of time  to go through it right now. Want to do it for me:laughing: I will get it done as soon as I can, that my friend is a promise, the real question is when will I be able to get to it. If you go over there and your looking for something specific and don't find it, just let me know and I will see if I can dig something up for you.


----------



## seawolf21 (Aug 1, 2007)

Chris, let's get some people to take some letters of the alphabet and they could make a list of the kaput sites and e-mail them to you.

Gary


----------



## Messman (Sep 9, 2007)

Thats a great idea, but how many would be willing to take something like that on. Then the other issue is how am I going to edit my pages when the programing I used was on my crashed desktop? Makes things hard right now. But if there are any tekers to do that I am game. I could try and take some time to find some new stuff, to put in the place of the bad stuff.


----------



## AWFord (Sep 14, 2007)

*Hmmm... I smell blackmail opportunity*



Messman said:


> Thats a great idea, but how many would be willing to take something like that on. Then the other issue is how am I going to edit my pages when the programing I used was on my crashed desktop? Makes things hard right now. But if there are any tekers to do that I am game. I could try and take some time to find some new stuff, to put in the place of the bad stuff.


Chris, I guess that depends on what you want to trade for the work? :shifty: (just kidding) 

I'm a total n00b with the woodworking, but wank out webpages in my sleep. So far as dead links are concerned I have a program that will walk through all the links on a site and tell you which ones are broken. If you still have FTP access to the server it's running on its easy enough to download another copy of your page code to make the modifications. I dont have tons of available time, but certainly wouldnt mind giving you an assist if you were interested.

Oh, and BTW, I like the scroll pattern. Would look wonderful on the headboard end of a crib. Scroll work is one of those things on my checklist to learn someday...


----------



## Messman (Sep 9, 2007)

A. W.

That would be great. I can copy the files for my web site no problem. I think I may have found another program I can use for editing my site. I hope I wont lose some of the stuff I have on it, but I will give it a shot. the main pages I need scaned are the woodworking plan pages that linked individuals to other web sites that had plan listings and such. I really give you a great big thank you. Heck if you live in the NW Florida area stop by and I will teach you how to scroll...it is no harder than anything else in woodworking over all.


----------



## AWFord (Sep 14, 2007)

*Nowhere Near Florida *



Messman said:


> A. W.
> 
> That would be great. I can copy the files for my web site no problem. I think I may have found another program I can use for editing my site. I hope I wont lose some of the stuff I have on it, but I will give it a shot. the main pages I need scaned are the woodworking plan pages that linked individuals to other web sites that had plan listings and such. I really give you a great big thank you. Heck if you live in the NW Florida area stop by and I will teach you how to scroll...it is no harder than anything else in woodworking over all.


Well, heck I'm about as far from Florida as you can get in the continental U.S. (NW Oregon) 

PM me and I'll give you an email address you can send the source files to. I'll run it through a couple of the tools I have and see if that helps. Do you directly edit the code, or were you using a WYSIWYG program?


----------



## Messman (Sep 9, 2007)

A.W.,

I hunt and pecked the whole thing, or I drag and dropped when I built the pages. Must of the dead links are because the other sites have shut down, removed the linked page or reorginized their sites.

Oh yea you have that PM....I just forgot to add this into it.


----------



## AWFord (Sep 14, 2007)

*Sweet*

So have you tried out that pattern yet? Anxious to see how it turned out...


----------



## Messman (Sep 9, 2007)

I have started to cut it. I was not able to get as much shop time as I had hoped. I am hoping to get it finished during the week, this weekend at the latest.


----------



## Messman (Sep 9, 2007)

Well I have finished cutting the baby pattern I made. I still have to sand it and finish it but I thought I would go ahead and share it with you know. Let me know what you think.


----------

